# Anyone use Maxis Tools?



## doedgo (Aug 14, 2008)

Maxis has some pretty cool tool demos on thier website. Anyone ever use any of those cable pullers?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

They are right down the street from us, I could go check out their facilities if ya want me to.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

doedgo said:


> Maxis has some pretty cool tool demos on thier website. Anyone ever use any of those cable pullers?


 I worked for a contractor that had one of those pullers. We used them for pulling pole lights it was sweet!!!! Not heavy and easy to set up. I was not sure at first it looked mickey mouse but I soon changed my mind! On a side note I have their speedset and the marksman , pretty handy however the speedset is a little large for a no-dog IMHO.

Here is their website http://www.maxis-tools.com/


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> They are right down the street from us, I could go check out their facilities if ya want me to.


 Looks like something you ought to sell .


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*maxis tools*

we have speed set ,its good for rolling those 4 inch offsets in 881 bender saves time looking back and forth ,there tools are ok . we have a greenlee puller just like the one that maxis shows its ok ,meaning pulling in a smaller sub panel stuff, lite easy to move around ,but best tool this year was conduit measure tool we got from jencore anyone have it yet ?


----------



## DGRONIM (Feb 1, 2010)

hi. sorry bad post. hi you all. yes, maxis tools are cool.


Dennis
1-800-255-2292
Sr. VP Colonial Hardware corp
http://wwW.blackbookoftools.com


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you sneaky rascal. :no:


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Have owned 2 of their 4000lb pullers for a few years. Very portable and easy to set up, GREAT investment at a very good price. I believe they were about 1200.00 each and that included a Super hole hawg and a mini puller too.


----------



## DGRONIM (Feb 1, 2010)

paul d. said:


> you sneaky rascal. :no:


Actually lazy bum would be better since i did not read the rools. (sic). i follow rools and i sell tools but if the rools say no tools i know i no sell no tools cause i follow the rools yo.


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

i used the maxis puller on pulling wires for a 15,000 HP generator......that puller is second to none, in most applications its self anchoring, using the force of the wire to force the machine down, its light and easy to move around, its worth every dime!!!


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> They are right down the street from us, I could go check out their facilities if ya want me to.


I PMed you Saturday. Did you get it?


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Last boss had a maxis puller and a BIG greenlee puller. We almost never used the greenlee. Great little puller. VERY powerful, fairly light, portable. If I ever need a puller myself, this is the one.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have these:










I use the crap out of them. 1200 pound rolls of (4)c 1/0 & #1 gr insulated MC cable, can be raised with 1 hand. I've got them mounted to 6x8 wooden beams because they do not go high enough for my spools.


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

We use the cable puller all the time, it's much better than getting the big Greenlee out. I personally have the knockout for the drill and it was worth the price.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Have not used the wire puller, but I have used the drill powered hole puller. Thought it worked fine, but prefer the hydraulic version myself, more power if you need it. Not sure of the price comparison though.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have used Maxis wire puller several times it works very well. I would use it whenever I had the chance to use it.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone every try one of these Maxis "PULL-IT 1000"s?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone ever use the Maxis polejack?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Anyone every try one of these Maxis "PULL-IT 1000"s?


I had the Greenlee version. Lil Tugger I think it was called. Worked great for small jobs.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

..used the Maxis knockout set that chucks into a 1/2" drill motor. Great tool, fast and precise.. got through extremely heavy-guage J-boxes, no problem. Highly susceptible to morons not using it properly (stripped chuck attachment, bent threaded stud 3 weeks after it showed up on site). Good investment for good mechanics, not for the big-job circus.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

The thing I liked best about the Maxis wire pullers was the ease of transportation and set-up. The golf bag with wheels type carrying case was a snap to get in and out of a truck or van compared to the big Greenlee tool boxes. After a bit of practice, we could set the Maxis up in less than five minutes. For 90% of the wire pulls we did, we never brought out anything but the Maxis.


----------



## Lonestar06 (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone have much experience with the Maxis Marksman tool? I happened to notice that the tool won't compensate for the dimples on the back of panel cans which are about 1/4."


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Lonestar06 said:


> Anyone have much experience with the Maxis Marksman tool? I happened to notice that the tool won't compensate for the dimples on the back of panel cans which are about 1/4."


Actually they do compensate. If you measure from the inside lip of the "L" to the shallow or deep marking points on the tool they are both a 1/4" short of the actual strut widths.

I made my own notches in mine for gutters or the like without the dimples.

I also own their "no dog".


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> I have these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those look pretty handy. What do a set of those run?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Those look pretty handy. What do a set of those run?


I got mine for $400 at the supply house. Went in for a box of Cr-20's and walked out $410 lighter.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the Marksman KO layout tool. Haven't owned it for too long, but I like it!


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I have these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used those, but I didn't like them. They are nice and light compared to typical jackstands, but they don't have enough "throw". Meaning, the jacking mechanism only lifts the reel about 2 inches. When dealing with a heavy reel, the axle flexs almost 2 inches so the reel is barely above the ground. We used them many times for a bunch of pulls of 500MCM, we had 2 sets and I just didn't like either of them.

The Maxis Grips are EXCELLENT as is the drill driven KO set.

To whoever said it, the KO set only has a 3/8" drive, not a 1/2". I use a 3/8" hex bit in the drill, just slide it over the shaft instead of trying to tighten the chuck around the shaft of the KO set.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> I've used those, but I didn't like them. They are nice and light compared to typical jackstands, but they don't have enough "throw". Meaning, the jacking mechanism only lifts the reel about 2 inches. When dealing with a heavy reel, the axle flexs almost 2 inches so the reel is barely above the ground. We used them many times for a bunch of pulls of 500MCM, we had 2 sets and I just didn't like either of them.


How high do you want to be? I use a piece of 2" GRS and have set up my rig probably 2 dozen times with 1200+ lb. reels. I just looked at my 2" the other day and she is still strait as an arrow.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> How high do you want to be?


 Exactly. I don't want the spool too high off the ground.:no:


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> How high do you want to be?


High enough so that the spool doesn't scrape the ground.

Go back and read my post about how the Maxis jacks only lift the spool about 2" but the axle will flex almost that much with a full reel of 500's (much heavier than 1,200lbs.). That means that it's only a tiny bit above the ground and when the spool spins the high spots will scrape.

We were early adopters of Maxis tools, maybe you have a newer model with a longer throw?

All I know is that the Maxis jacks we have just won't lift high enough.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Exactly. I don't want the spool too high off the ground.:no:


Who said anything about wanting to lift the spool high?? You only need it to be about an inch above the ground.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MacroManage said:


> I've used those, but I didn't like them. They are nice and light compared to typical jackstands, but they don't have enough "throw". Meaning, the jacking mechanism only lifts the reel about 2 inches. When dealing with a heavy reel, the axle flexs almost 2 inches so the reel is barely above the ground. We used them many times for a bunch of pulls of 500MCM, we had 2 sets and I just didn't like either of them.





MacroManage said:


> Who said anything about wanting to lift the spool high?? You only need it to be about an inch above the ground.


Well you seem to to be complaining that the would only lift the spools only 2" off the ground. The video says that they will lift up to 48" above the ground. If you had multiple spools of 500 mcm on one 2" it would flex that much and you would need more reel jacks.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Well you seem to to be complaining that the would only lift the spools only 2" off the ground.


 No, I explained twice that the *throw* is only 2 inches. When you account for axle flex, that means that the bottom of the spool might be only a 1/8" or 1/4" off the ground, and when the spool isn't perfectly round, it scrapes as it turns.


> The video says that they will lift up to 48" above the ground.


 That's the axle height, not the bottom of the spool 


> If you had multiple spools of 500 mcm on one 2" it would flex that much and you would need more reel jacks.


I'm only talking about 1 spool.

I'm speaking from experience and explaining why I don't like these jackstands. Your opinion may differ.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MacroManage said:


> No, I explained twice that the *throw* is only 2 inches. When you account for axle flex, that means that the bottom of the spool might be only a 1/8" or 1/4" off the ground, and when the spool isn't perfectly round, it scrapes as it turns.
> That's the axle height, not the bottom of the spool
> I'm only talking about 1 spool.
> 
> I'm speaking from experience and explaining why I don't like these jackstands. Your opinion may differ.


I know that is the axel height. I don't see how a piece of 2" IMC or RMC would flex 2" in about a 4 ' span between reel jacks.:no:


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I don't see how a piece of 2" IMC or RMC would flex 2" in about a 4 ' span between reel jacks.:no:


Then you never dealt with 2,500lb. reels of wire. 

And the "2" throw" was an estimate, I didn't use a micrometer. Maybe the throw is 1.5" and the axel bent 1.25" leaving the bottom of the spool only a 1/4" off the ground.

No real reason to argue this, I can't help it if you don't want to believe me.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Non gonna argue with MM, but one of the benefits of the Maxis Jax over the greenlee jacks, is once you raise the reel, the spool is level. I don't know how many times I've seen spools walk on a greenlee mandrel.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MacroManage said:


> Then you never dealt with 2,500lb. reels of wire.


 I have dealt with heavy spools like those up to about 6' tall. I'm done.:thumbsup:


----------

